
Apple resumes iPhone X production due to weak XS sales, report claims - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/11/22/18107795/iphone-x-production-resumed-weak-demand-2018-models-rumor
======
spiderfarmer
These reports always come up within 4 months after Apple having launched a new
device. I'm guessing some people are making a lot of money from this FUD, by
hiring PR / Research firms that will do everything to make Apple look weak.

~~~
old-gregg
I disagree. This never happened with iPhone 1 through 6, when a new iPhone had
always been better than its predecessor in every way. After the 6, "upgrading"
meant gaining some and losing some, that's also when Apple started to offer
the old versions alongside the new ones on their site for far longer.

To provide some anecdata: I got myself an iPhone 6 Plus right after iPhone 8
came out because I needed a headphone jack. If I were to upgrade I'd probably
go with the 8 Plus now because it comes with a superior battery life and a
physical home button.

~~~
spiderfarmer
I fail to see how your personal experience (and preference) relates to my
complaint about useless 'experts' that are predicting bad earnings, with Apple
proving them wrong every time at the next earnings report. For about 5 years
in a row this has been the case and it has nothing to do with the actual
products.

------
henrikschroder
"The cheaper iPhone XR is thought to be particularly struggling, as budget-
conscious customers opt instead for last year’s iPhone 8, which continues to
be available and is priced lower than this year’s budget model."

No, no, no, no, no!

I wouldn't choose the 8 over the XR because the 8 is cheaper, it's because the
XR has a bunch of crap I don't want. It's larger, I don't want larger. The
camera has a sharp edge, making a case a necessity. I don't want a case. It
has FaceID instead of the fingerprint reader. I don't want FaceID.

~~~
lostmsu
I bet you did not want large 5" screen before.

~~~
calgoo
I don't know what the parent poster prefers, but i find the 4/4.5 screens a
bit too small and anything larger then 5.5 a bit to big. 5 or 5.1 or 5.2 is my
sweet-spot in screen size. Its just what fits my hand the best. Im currently
looking at changing from the S7 Edge that i find a little too big and was
looking at the XR and 8 in the store yesterday. The 8 fits exactly what i want
in phone size, and im having a hard time finding good android phones with good
battery life at that size.

------
dewey
Ah the classic "Apple is doomed" article for this quarter.

------
rever
Just to be used as replacements for repairs I take it?

As a consumer looking for what to recommend to family and friends using iPhone
6 phones to iPhone 8 phones the iPhone X looks way better to me than the
iPhone XR. People won't notice the CPU but that OLED screen!

I wish there was some kind of 'apple outlet' like clothing stores do so there
could be a legit source of these X phones.

------
arthurofbabylon
Honest question - What do people here on HN see as more valuable: the iPhone
brand itself, or Apple's technology development/production systems?

~~~
Skunkleton
They are valuable in different ways IMO. I think it would be harder to replace
the brand at this point though.

------
nacho2sweet
In Canada with our weaker dollar, Apple products have really finally gone into
a truly laughable price point. These phones are $1500.

Anecdotal evidence also is that anyone I know that has an X wishes they could
go back to having a home button.

------
testtestla
Anecdotal obviously but I see everyone with the XR.

